# Homemade bounce card



## Stradawhovious (Feb 19, 2016)

I posted one of these years ago, but it's fun to revisit things.

I recent remade my home bounce cards.  My goal was to make something that was flexible, durable, universal, and capable of being used as both a biunce and a flag for my speedlight.

I won't claim to have come up with this idea on my own, because I didn't I also don't remember who I stole the idea from.

You need $8 worth of material from the craft store...

2 sheets of self adhesive black felt, 1 sheet of thin white foam, a small roll of velcro stip and a scissors.  (See pic for brands)

Stick felt to foam.
Make cardboard template for card (should be able to fit 4 on the foam/felt sheet)
Trace template onto foam
Cut out template
Make slots for velcro
Take awesome photos.

Here are some pics of materials and finished product.

It works awesome, doesn't take up much room in the bag, and does a great job distributing light.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## map101 (Apr 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> I posted one of these years ago, but it's fun to revisit things.
> 
> I recent remade my home bounce cards.  My goal was to make something that was flexible, durable, universal, and capable of being used as both a biunce and a flag for my speedlight.
> 
> ...


Thanks I would give it a shot


----------

